# Unsolved Mysteries of the Wild West



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2014)

Here are nine unsolved mysteries of the wild west...http://mentalfloss.com/article/56759/9-unsolved-mysteries-wild-west


----------



## Kaya (May 19, 2014)

I was watching a show on tv about this. Maybe Billy was not killed by Garrison at all and lived to a ripe old age.


----------



## Kaya (May 19, 2014)

I love the history channel. 

The learning channel is a misnomer. Nothing learned about it. Stupid shows like Here Comes Honey Boo Boo ( oh barf), the kardashians, housewives. Just smut. Yuck.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 19, 2014)

ewwwwwwwww, I love this stuff SB, yeehaw!  I haven't read all yet, but will!!  I think that guy does look like billy boy denise


----------



## Denise1952 (May 19, 2014)

Kaya said:


> I love the history channel.
> 
> The learning channel is a misnomer. Nothing learned about it. Stupid shows like Here Comes Honey Boo Boo ( oh barf), the kardashians, housewives. Just smut. Yuck.



are you kiddin?? Glad I missed ever watching it, well, I don't have cable, lol!  But sounds like they need a name-change, like, smut and other stuff to make you hurl, LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

*Billy The Senior?*

Yeah,sure!  Why not.

View attachment 6806View attachment 6805

The Senior.............................................&                     The Kid


----------



## Denise1952 (May 20, 2014)

Yes, definitely possible  I'm surprised there aren't better pics of the elder to compare with the one of Billy.  I always get suspicious when pictures aren't really taken very well.  Like why are UFO pics ALWAYS blurred?  And bigfoot?


----------



## Raven (May 20, 2014)

Interesting reading SeaBreeze.  I like history and mysteries.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 20, 2014)

I have to read about the mines still, seen a couple of good flics on them.  I think Treasure of the Sierra Madres w/Bogart was about one?? Morning all Denise


----------

